# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Kolam Indoor (Sekian lama posting Plan, baru di Share hasil kolamnya)

## Ristantra Martin

Dear All,

Setelah banyak belajar dari KOIS dan tanya2 suhu, akhirnya newbie mau share kondisi kolam yang baru dibangun (kondisi belum selesai untuk filter gantungnya)

detail kolam sbb:

1. Luas lahan kolam : 3 x 3 x 1.2 m (posisi indoor, atas kolam genteng pakai polycarbonate)

2. Luas kolam 2.9 x 2.9 x 1.2 m (sedikit hilang space karena di kanan bawah ada pipa septic tank.., jd harus mengurangi volume kolam dan plan jadi tempat tanaman. (sesuai plan design awal)

3. Bottom Drain : DIY 2 posisi  3" (+ Aerasi diffuser 20cm) + 2 surface skimmer @ 1.5 inchi (pojok)

4. Filter : 4 chamber ( 1 settlement + Brush 60cm 12 pcs, 2 bioball + 1 Matala (Gray) (dengan pipa backwash 2" di masing2 dan langsung flush ke saluran got)

5. Pompa : Lifetech 13,000 l/hr + Resun King 4 (sebagai venturi tambahan di kolam)

6. Airpump : Resun LP 60 (2 BD diffuser + 3 chamber untuk aerasi Bactery Starter)

Kondisi settlement sejajar kolam, dan untuk 3 chamber naik setinggi 90cm (dikarenakan kondisi lahan)

kondisi dari chamber terakhir air mengalir gravity ke chamber air terjun terakhir (diisi bioball) dan langsung kembali ke kolam (posisi kiri bawah)

Untuk gambar sbb (maaf om, kolam belum selesai dan akan segera update begitu selesai):


























Kondisi filter gantung sudah 100% selesai cuma belum di foto, akan di update segera biar bisa di corat coret sama suhu disini....

Mudah2an awal bulan depan sudah bisa running.....

----------


## Ristantra Martin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

